# guitar fetish acoustic pickups



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

any one try an acoustic pickup from guitar fetish . if so wat do you think

proud boogie owner


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I bought the EAP 510 with piezo and mic. The piezo is much better than the Fishman braided pickup system. I had a few fishmans and didn't like them. The B-Band stuff always sounded better, but I digress.

The under-saddle piezo is very good. With the 510 preamp, you can blend it with a mic to add a little warmth to it. It works well but with the mic, you'll be a lot of feedback prone and the mic is very sensitive. I'll be building a foam surround for it to reduce its sensitivity. The noise levels are very good and the preamp's output level is good as well.

The system works well and would recommend it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JCM50 said:


> I bought the EAP 510 with piezo and mic. The piezo is much better than the Fishman braided pickup system. I had a few fishmans and didn't like them. The B-Band stuff always sounded better, but I digress.
> 
> The under-saddle piezo is very good. With the 510 preamp, you can blend it with a mic to add a little warmth to it. It works well but with the mic, you'll be a lot of feedback prone and the mic is very sensitive. I'll be building a foam surround for it to reduce its sensitivity. The noise levels are very good and the preamp's output level is good as well.
> 
> The system works well and would recommend it.


good to know see in broke as shit lol but can afford gf stuff . they have was around pre amps and stuff so i dont need to cut a hole in my guitar. i csn always buy my preamp pedal back from the pawnshop lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## jeffbbbb28 (11 mo ago)

silvertonebetty said:


> good to know see in broke as shit lol but can afford gf stuff . they have was around pre amps and stuff so i dont need to cut a hole in my guitar. i csn always buy my preamp pedal back from the pawnshop lol
> 
> proud boogie owner


----------



## jeffbbbb28 (11 mo ago)

I have installed an Eap-510 in muy Eli hummingbird. The mic is too hot and causes a ton of feedback. I tried surrounding it with foam with little success. I finally installed an Olympus me52 noise cancelling mic. It sounds awesome, no feedback and I can now blend the mic and under saddle with excellent results.


----------

